# seen any pearl scale angel fish?



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Have any of yall seen some pearl scale angel fish around lately? I am really looking for some young pearl scale koi angels. But golds work also. Please let me know if yall have seen any.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Kevin [email protected] should have some he is in plano.
I've got one angelfish that is a common. that I will sell/or trade for plants.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks fishyjoe. I just emailed him. I hope he is able to help me out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jansley817 said:


> Thanks fishyjoe. I just emailed him. I hope he is able to help me out.


if he doesn't have what you want, havian(spelling?) on dfwfishbox.com also breeds angelfish.
You're welcome.


----------



## Plano_Jeff (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, Nancy Bray, goes by Haiven on dfwfishbox.com and texasaquariumsociety.com has the best angels I've ever seen. She's got a very aggressive breeding program and has a lot of various sizes for sale right now. She's currently developing her own line of Phillipine blues, which are sweet, and she had some juvies that looked like they were going to be pearlscales when I was over there last weekend.

You can't beat her prices, either.


----------

